# Masonic Boys School - Jan 13



## tank2020 (Jan 3, 2013)

I wasn't going to post this on here as every Tom, Dick and Harriet has been here recently, plus I failed to get in the Chapel which was my main reason for visiting. However I crave your attention! 

It was a the beginning of the year, and the first day there had been no rain or grey clouds for what seemed months. It was a great relaxed explore, even managed to wonder around the area were the peeps have moved in, wishing a happy new year to people in the apartments recovering from the night before. I must say it does look a fantastic place to live, that said I am sure they will enclose the place with a generic estate, chocking all the openness and charm from the place..

I won't bother about putting the history on here its been done by others, much better than I would do it too!

Instead this link gives an insightful look into the lives of former pupils at this place.
http://www.geoffkirby.co.uk/MasonicSchool/

I also found these video a treat too!
http://vimeo.com/rmtgb/videos





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

For the geeks out there. A Panasonic 3DO, a very expensive game console in its time.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Sorry there is so many pics, I can never choose.

Thanks for looking

t2020


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 3, 2013)

Place still looks good, shame about the chapel, Did you find the tunnels?


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 3, 2013)

Great to see a different perspective on the place. Nice Shots


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeh it all looks pretty much the same, good to see progress on redevelopment there is sloooow.
Always good to see an update, cheers.


----------



## Bones out (Jan 3, 2013)

Good stuff... Missed the tootie fruties.


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 3, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> Place still looks good, shame about the chapel, Did you find the tunnels?



I think a revisit may be needed!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 3, 2013)

Great pics. We missed a lot of it by the looks of it! Shame you didnt see the chapel though, that was our main reason for going.


----------



## sonyes (Jan 4, 2013)

lovely that! Great pics, I soooo need to see this place!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2013)

Some nice video arcade game machines suprised they aint walked! great photos.


----------



## Ratters (Jan 4, 2013)

Excellent - Great to see more from this place


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 4, 2013)

lovely shots, this place is a fab one for sure.


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 4, 2013)

love this thanks for sharing


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 19, 2013)

think i need to go here, looks spectacular. my list is growing by the day! superbly captured by the way love the peeling walls


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice shots there's more to this place than i though ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice set Tank got any Eu trips planned yet?


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 19, 2013)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice set Tank got any Eu trips planned yet?



Trying. Time and money always seems against me though.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 19, 2013)

Seeing your pics I feel like I haven't even been there! 
Fantastic take on the place, photographed beautifully, love it!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 19, 2013)

Ahh, I did miss a fair bit, I never saw the gaming machines or that blackboard!

Have you managed to revisit yet for the chapel? I know it's a bit of a trek for you to revisit but thought I'd ask anyway


----------



## nelly (Jan 26, 2013)

Excellent stuff mate


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 26, 2013)

tank2020 said:


> I think a revisit may be needed!



Let me know if you do Tank its not a million miles from me would be good to put a face to the online name....BTW I love the record deck pic its superb


----------



## nelly (Jan 26, 2013)

Priority 7 said:


> Let me know if you do Tank its not a million miles from me would be good to put a face to the online name...




Mr Tank is an expert at putting faces to online names

We were mooching in Kent after doing a deep shelter and he was walking his dog with the mini tanks

He comes up and says "Are you Nelly" 

He said he recognised me from a silhouette photo??

WTF???


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautifully captured! I love the shots of all the interesting old stuff left behind, like the Lyons sign...


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 26, 2013)

nelly said:


> Mr Tank is an expert at putting faces to online names
> 
> We were mooching in Kent after doing a deep shelter and he was walking his dog with the mini tanks
> 
> ...



Its just that you have such a distinguished outline Nelly


----------



## nelly (Jan 26, 2013)

tank2020 said:


> Its just that you have such a distinguished outline Nelly



Yup, is that why your kids were running around me yelling "Man the harpoons!!!"


----------

